# Günstiges NAS



## Der_Strumpf (3. April 2018)

*Günstiges NAS*

Da ich meinen Zweitrechner für einen sehr guten Preis losgeworden bin, hab ich jetzt 4 Festplatten herumliegen auf deren Daten ich gerne Zugriff hätte. Da ich Sie nicht in meinen Rechner einbauen möchte, hab ich mir überlegt sie in einen Nas einzubauen. Ich möchte aber kein Vermögen dafür ausgeben, da es sich bei den Daten hauptsächlich um alte Urlaubsvideos etc. handelt, diese Daten also nicht jeden Tag benötigt werden.
Gibt es da was gutes in der Preisklasse bis 200Euro?


----------



## Abductee (3. April 2018)

*AW: Günstiges NAS*

Wenn du was gutes haben willst Qnap oder Synology, die haben aber auch ihren Preis.
Produktvergleich Qnap Turbo Station TS-431P, Synology DiskStation DS418J | Geizhals Deutschland

Wie groß sind denn die einzelnen HDD's?
Vielleicht kommt es dich billiger eine große + USB-Gehäuse zu kaufen.


----------



## Der_Strumpf (3. April 2018)

*AW: Günstiges NAS*

Die Festplatten sind 2x 3TB und 2x 1TB groß

Edit: Nach genau so was hab ich gesucht. 260Euro sind gerade noch erträglich dafür. Danke


----------



## Abductee (3. April 2018)

*AW: Günstiges NAS*

Bedenke halt das du zumindest eine HDD formatieren musst. 
Das NAS-OS will sich vom internen Speicher irgendwohin installieren. (200-300MB)
Danach kannst du die Daten wieder zurückkopieren.

Eine einzelne 8 TB HDD + USB-Gehäuse würd dich billiger kommen.
Ansonsten ist ein NAS fürs Heimnetzwerk wirklich was tolles, hab aktuell drei im Betrieb


----------



## Der_Strumpf (3. April 2018)

*AW: Günstiges NAS*

Ja eine der 1TB Platten freizubekommen ist kein Problem. Mit dem NAS hab ich halt den Vorteil im ganzen Haus drauf zuzugreifen auch vom Tablet aus. Das ist mir den Aufpreis wert


----------



## fotoman (4. April 2018)

*AW: Günstiges NAS*



Abductee schrieb:


> Bedenke halt das du zumindest eine HDD formatieren musst.
> Das NAS-OS will sich vom internen Speicher irgendwohin installieren. (200-300MB)
> Danach kannst du die Daten wieder zurückkopieren.


Falls QNap das im vergangenen Jahr nichts grundlegendes geändet hat, muss man ALLE Platten formatieren. Nicht nur, weil sie derzeit mit NTFS oder FAT32 formatiert sein dürften. Auch mit EXT4 will das QNap-System jede Platte, die man neu einsetzt, erst einmal formatieren. Das ganze gilt auch, wenn man die Platten danach einzeln verwendenn möchte.

Ich befürchte DSM von Synology ist da auch nicht besser.

Dagegen ist der Perfrormanceverlust, wenn man eine NTFS-Platte in einen aktuelles Linux Server hängt, geradezu irrelevant (obwohl das schon lästig genug ist).


----------



## 0ldN3rd (7. April 2018)

*AW: Günstiges NAS*

Ich habe in den letzten beiden Wochen mein altes QNAP NAS TS412 auf ein neueres umziehen lassen, dass TS-431P2.

Das alte war so etwa seit 2008/2009 bei mir in Betrieb, weil ich es leid war überall USB-Sticks und USB-Festplatten, nebst Stecker und Kabelgewirr zumliegen zu haben!
Ich bereue den Schritt nicht! Wie schon festgestellt, kannst du von überall im Haus, ggf. via VPN auch von überall auf der Welt auf dein NAS zugreifen, mit eigentlich allem was Netzwerkfähig ist...

Aber was an dem 431P2 zum 412 negativ auffällt, ist dass das Gehäuse erheblich billiger und popeliger wurde, somit deutlich(!) lauter ist als das 412, man hört die Festplatten sehr deutlich heraus, die man im 412er nicht hören konnte.

Dafür kann das 431p2 Wake on Lan... zumindest manchmal... funktioniert leider nicht immer....

Da es ja mittlerweile auch viele 2-Slot NAS gibt, lohnt der Kauf einer USB-Platte eigentlich nur noch in bestimmten Einzelfällen....


----------

